# Agassizi colour morphs...



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi,

Im about to buy an Apistogramma agassizi pair soon for my 2ft. I would like to know clearly what different colour variations there are, excluding man made colour morphs. preferably in a list.

Neon tetras would eat the babys right? would otos do the same?

Thanks!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Tetras will try and eat babies. Parents will defend. I have kept together and when I did, theparents would lose a few fry only.

Otto's are no threat but mom might be a threat to them.

There are color morphs but there are also variants where the differences are more than just color. I don't know of any list that is out there. Have you looked at any apistogramma specific web sites for a list?


----------



## tuna (Nov 8, 2004)

Agassizii
Tail color chart

http://www.mtfb.com/MTFBJuly2005/JU...LBreeding the GoldAgassiziifiles/image003.jpg


----------



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice colour chart thanks,

i have had a quick look on apistogramma.com, with a thread like this, but i didnt really understand what they were. i do understand there is the 3 main colour morphs, blue, red and yellow.

How about pics of the different colour morphs? google isnt very help full.

i need some names so i can research to see what i like the most.


----------



## regani (Feb 13, 2011)

there are currently about 30 different agassizii species out there (A. agassizii and A. cf. agassizii) not all scientifically described and some are geographical variants where it is not quite clear yet if they are a separate species or not. 
not all of them are readily available in the hobby and there are also some aquarium bred strains, such as A. agassizii 'Fire Red' and others.

A. agassizii species are also highly polychromatic, i.e. even within one species colors can vary quite a bit and can change from generation to generation.

On top of that in the trade the same fish sometimes goes by different names and some species in the trade sold as A. agassizii are apparently not really A. agassizii.

so your question is one of those how-long-is-a-piece-of-string-type questions


----------



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

ok then, agassiziis red it is lol!

or if she has blue i will go with them....

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

